# What was inside your boxes?!



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 25, 2008)

Did anyone have any exciting mac/sephora/anything you want to share boxes to open up this morning?

Mine had a gift card and date night dazzleglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mmm...sparkles.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 25, 2008)

Ooooooh, I LOVE date night dazzleglass. It's amazing.



I haven't had Christmas yet, Im on call at work until 8 pm, so I wont do Christmas technically til later tonight or tomorrow.

I asked for an 'official' MAC palette (I have a CS one with Mac depotted E/S in it) and I asked for 15 pro colors for the palette.

I guess we will see tonight or tomorrow what I get!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 25, 2008)

i got the cs 88 palette which i knew i was gettin anyway, and elizabeth arden 8 hour cream in the limited edition packaging


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 25, 2008)

Sephora - Philosophy Pure Grace Layering Collection
Lush GC - $50!!!
IPOD Alarm Clock (lights up pink!!)
Mini Zeno (can't wait to try it lol)
Some cute Kookie Pens with the koosh ball hair lol
Yankee Candle in Cinnimon Sugar
$30 iTunes GC
$50 Master Card GC
Picture Frame
$25 Cheesecake Factory GC
Twilight Book (already have so I'll exchange at Target for a shirt)

Me and Hubby also got a Blu Ray player and Horton hears in who in Blu Ray from his dad!!!!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Dec 25, 2008)

cool pigments set
warm pigments set
dangerzone mes trio
inter-view mes trio
outspoken mes trio
suggarimmed dazzleglass
barry m lipstick and lipliner
urban decay book of shadows palette
blacktrack fluidline
marc jacobs daisy gift set
soft and gentle msf
urban decay velvet rope e/l set

needless to say i was a veryyy happy bunny


----------



## joey444 (Dec 25, 2008)

^^^^^ WOW!!  Super lucky!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 25, 2008)

I got Petticoat, 272 brush and $125 gift card from Macy's which is ALL going to MAC!!!  Love it!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 25, 2008)

I got the mini incanto fragrance trio, vera wang princess roll-on, stila gift of glow, and not sephora or mac but I got kirkland borghese brushes which are super cute (they have rhinestones on them!)!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a necklace from tiffanys ^_^
3 miss dynamite dazzleglasses!!!
1 Full 15 palette eye shadows filled with neutral colors
4 blushes
$100 checks from my relatives


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 25, 2008)

Santa was good to me this year for beauty!

- $300 MAC gift card
- $100 Macy*s gift card
- Sedu Revolution flat iron 7pc set
- Purple 8GB iPod Nano
- Victoria's Secret sweater socks & slippers
- Victoria's Secret Pink yellow dress and a plaid night shirt
- Over-the-knee boots
- New Coral & Fish for the tank (YAY!!!)
- Penguin Flannel Sheets
- Popcorn tin (Im obsessed with popcorn)
- BIG Hello Kitty Ornaments


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 25, 2008)

My husband cheated...we are not to exchange gifts!!

Parents:   $200 Mac Gift Card
Brother:    $30 Macc Gift Card
Sister:      Coach Bag 

Loving dh and son:  Diamond anniversay band that left me speechless


----------



## bebs (Dec 25, 2008)

from my boyfriend a louis vuitton bag and the cutest teddy bear ever
from my parents some books and disney movies I've been wanting for a long time
from my brother snowscene lipglass and penulimate eyeliner as well as allowing me to take the series of unfortunate events books from his room for a while since I've been wanting it 
from my aunt $35 gift card to barnes and nobel


----------



## chaffsters33 (Dec 25, 2008)

116 and 217 brushes
Provence and Jardin Aires pigments
Mac gift card..dont know how much, my mom forgot.
classic eyes palette
sephora gift card
some stila stuff
pretty good christmas!


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 25, 2008)

From my daughter I got a Digital key chain
And from DH I got a coach wallet and an enhancer for my engagement ring.


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 25, 2008)

necklace made of Swarovski crystal beads and two Phenominoes (Phenominoes - Phenomenal Art on Dominoes! ... yes, my stepmom owns and operates the company so this is a shameless plug, but they are still really cool!)
Jeff Dunham's "Arguing with Myself" on DVD
Guitar Hero III:  Legends of Rock for PS2
Danskin PJs
Guitar Hero PJs
random t-shirt (I don't wear t-shirts but I get at least one every year)
Dirt Shirt journal (fabric is dyed in good ole West Texas dirt)
two $25 Nordie's gift cards (both are going towards BBR)

That is all I can remember right now ... but I think there is more.  Fun Christmas ... and we are not even done yet ... my family is huge!


----------



## LP_x (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow you ladies did well!

Today was Christmas with my family, and I didn't get any MAC. I did get money to buy MAC though, so I'm thrilled. People didn't know what I already had and what I wanted so thought it'd be easier to let me pick myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also had this beautiful GHD set from my fiance:
Hair and beauty products online at HQhair.com
It came in a gorgeous purple box with a velvet lid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My old GHD's have cracked casing, so it kept catching and snapping my hair. He's so sweet, I didn't even have to hint.
My fiance also bought me the New Moon and Eclipse books to continue my Twilight love affair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He was going to buy me Breaking Dawn too but he knows that if I collect a series, I want them all to be paperback or all to be hardback (I know, I'm weird), so he's going to buy it when it comes out in paperback. And I had some black lingerie with diamantes on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and some CD's and DVD's. I did have some Benefit creaseless cream eyeshadows and lust dusters, but I picked them out myself and he gave them to me early on Saturday. All in all, he spoiled me!

Ummm... From my parents I had more MAC money, pyjamas and slippers, some pretty jewellery, a handbag, new hairbrush set and Paul Mitchell goodies to go with my new hair straighteners.

My brothers got me some CK Euphoria perfume, some more MAC money and a cow cookie jar that Moo's everytime you lift the lid off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow is Christmas with my fiance's family, and he says I've got lots more gifts to come! I've been sooo spoiled. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everything I got.

Hope you've had a great Christmas guys!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 25, 2008)

I scored a $30 Sephora gift card. I can get the lash thingy I've been wanting!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 25, 2008)

ohh i thought it was just beauty stuff. altogether i got:

Parents:
CS 88 palette
£100
Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour Cream
Paul Smith Woman

Brother:
Thierry Mugler - Alien 

Boyfriend:
Adoring Carmine Eye Brush Set
Burberry The Beat Gift Set

Boyfriends Parents:
A really nice FCUK overnight bag filled with goodies


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 25, 2008)

From Santa (aka mom & dad): Black Yana by Jessica Simpson boots, $75 Macy's gift card, Ab Roller, Weights, A few Wii games
^^^if you notice a trend, Im trying to get in shape!

From Sister: Grey Uggs

From Brother: $50

From Grandparents: Marley & Me, Scarf & Gloves, $100

From Aunt & Uncle: $25

From Boyfriend's Parents: Picture Frame, Digital Photo Displaying Key Chain

From Boss: $25 Visa gift card 


I asked for some MAC but my dad did all the Christmas shopping this year so its best for all that he just got me the Macy's gift card.


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 25, 2008)

As far as makeup goes, Nick got me NW20 Studio Finish concealer, Dazzlelash and Espresso eyeshadow. My parents got me the Coastal Scents neutral eye palette. My Secret Santa at work gave me Silver Ring e/s and Entice l/g. One of my Specktra package pals got me Creme d'Nude l/s, Prunella e/k, Haux e/s, BeneFit Dallas, some Estee Lauder makeup remover, some nice brushes from Coastal Scents, and a couple of small perfumes and lotion from Victorias Secret.

I spoiled myself this past week with MAC and got the Adoring Carmine face brushes with the 168, 187, 190 and 194, Artic Grey e/s, Wintersky e/s, Naked Frost l/g and Accentuate/Sculpt Sculpt & Shape powder


----------



## pink_lily002 (Dec 25, 2008)

I got two random tops from my mom (they're cute and good for job interviews or work), a black Nine West bag (again, classy enough for interviews), hot gigantic sunglasses, a New England Patriots ornament, random knick-knacks from the grandparents, a bunch of toys for the cats, two knitted afghan squares (one for each cat) to go on either end of the couch that's covered in cat hair, a JCPenney gift card, and $400 from my biological dad.  My grandma and aunt's gifts didn't make it in time and should arrive this weekend.  They sent the boxes to my parents' house too, so I'll probably get those in 2009 since my parents live a good distance from my place!

But the BEST boxes under the tree this morning were the WII AND WII FIT!!!!!!!!!!!  The Wii Fit is seriously the most addicting thing ever, and I'm sure I'm going to be a little bit sore at work tomorrow since I played that thing for over two hours today!

My step-dad actually had the Wii all hooked up (you know, to make sure it was working properly....for the past two weeks....) and out in the open, so it's a wonder I didn't see it last night.  I did see the console while my mom was on the phone with my aunt, but the actual box was still wrapped under the tree!


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 25, 2008)

My boyfriends mom got me some stuff from sephora among other things, which is awesome because we don't have a sephora where we live.
She got me a Stila Lipgloss Set, a smashbox starter kit type thing, with photofinish primer, a clear gloss, an eyeliner / eyebrow compact, and under eye brightener. Also, a cargo eyeliner set!

Shes a sweet mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Other then that, I got lush stuff, pureology hair care stuff, my bf got me a spa giftcard for massages, etc. My dad got me an ipod touch 2nd generation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lots of other small things.


----------



## Brittni (Dec 25, 2008)

I didn't get a single Christmas present from anyone... except...

Sara sent me a SE 182 MAC kabuki though and Ben Nye sealant... that was a WONDERFUL gift. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last year for Christmas, my mom got me three MAC eyeshadows and hid them in the tree though. That was cool. I would never want a MAC giftcard b/c I hate paying full price LMAO I'd rather buy off these threads or mac livejournal etc. more for the money, haha.


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_ FCUK_

 
i always read that wrong, i wonder what that says about me? LOL

i got a $200 Macy*s GC from Mom and a $200 AMEX GC from Dad.  I'm headed to IKEA tomorrow Saturday to finally get my vanity and I'll (try) to save the rest for later.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 26, 2008)

I loved my pressies!!! >_< I got:

Van Cleef + Arples Feerie perfume <3
Tokidoki bag + Gloomy Bear makeup bag
Dancing Stage Universe 2 for Xbox 360
Some cute Japanese toys/figurines (I collect them)
Twin Peaks box set
$100 Myer gift card
$100 Cash
Stilla Lipgloss set with Gumdrop, Raisin, Vanilla, Apricot, Brown Sugar + Grapefruit
Lonely Plant Japanese phrasebook (I want to go next year!!)

*Gifts to myself using those Christmas vouchers and Cash:*
FCUK Honky Konk skirt (great skirt, stupid name lol..)
L'Occitane Imortelle Very Precious Cream
Biotherm Hydra-Detox Cream and Cleanser
Lush Snow Fairy shower gel, Retread Conditioner, Curly Whirly Shampoo


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 26, 2008)

I got Sarah Jessica Parker perfume (smells so good)
my first  OFFICIAL Mac 15 e/s palette

I was crushed to find out my mom didn't actually order me any shadows to go with it......until I walked downstairs to find a 40 inch LCD HDTV and I practically pooped my pants!


YAYYYYYYY$^#^#% She did give me money to buy some pro shadows, so I wasn't TOO upset anymore when I found my TV.

Also got 100 bucks in giftcards for Outback (my boyfriend and I love that place)

Thanks MOM <3


----------



## xphoxbex (Dec 26, 2008)

i got some true religion jeans, mac 116 brush, juicy couture earrings, armani exchange wallet and various items of clothing.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 26, 2008)

Parents: (sadly none of these were surprises, I was there when most were bought haha)

-Ipod Nano
-Harajuku Lovers 'Love' Perfume
-Degrassi Season 6
-Newest VC Andrews Book
-Snuggy
-Glow Worm Keychain haha oh childhood
-Turquoise heart necklace
-$100

Boyfriend:
-Dylan's Candy Bar Lotion in 'Strawberry Licorice'
-STUNNING silver w/swarovski heart picture frame from Things Remembered, engraved with romantic quote <3
-He can't finish my gift until his next paycheck so we are finishing Christmas on New Years haha but I THINK I'm getting GOSMILE! which will make my day!

Others:
-$120
-$30 Barnes and Noble
-$25 Old Navy
-Memory foam pillow!
-Renewed Cosmo subscription
-Hello Kitty Undies
-Kitten Calendar(s)
-Candyyyyy

(Please note, NO makeup! I will be changing that tomorrow with my $!)


----------



## BloodMittens (Dec 26, 2008)

I got:

$500 worth of MAC Giftcards.
My poor Grandma dying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <~~ worst... worst present
A person I really liked... a LOT admitting that the the feelings were mutual.
iPod Nano 8gb in Pink
Tarina Tarantino Necklace PINK HEAD LOLITA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tokidoki Bag
Hello Kitty Wallet
Hello Kitty Stationary x20
Hello Kitty Shirt
Ed Hardy EDP
Zune 80gb
A homemade hat from my friend in Chile.
Digital D80 Nikon SLR
$400 worth of Macy's giftcards (for the MAC counter... DUH)


----------



## couturesista (Dec 26, 2008)

3 Mac giftcards
 2 Visa giftcards
 My Boo gave me giftcards, MAC 224 Brush and MUFE HD foundation, I sent a text to his phone and specified what I wanted, everything else was just extra.

Non makeup related- slippers, PJ's and some new bra and panties, gotta love mom!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 26, 2008)

2 True Religions

Alice and Olivia, tops and pant set that is going back quickly! um no just eww, too expensive for life under the big top and pants that are so simple I yawned.


He asked if I liked pink or orange, i didn't realize he was speaking Louis Vuitton... I like Marc Jacobs.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok, no MAC under the tree for me because the dumb girl at the macy's counter told my mom she couldn't buy Petticoat MSF there, she had to go to the mac store.. wtf? I saw it there like the other day.. I can understand if they were out of it, but as far as I know it's still available at Macys... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ANYWAYS, my 13 year old sis managed to score some MAC and I didn't. what the hells..  lol   She got "Pinch Me" sheertone blush. I have created a mac monster with this one, my mom is gonna kill me, haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Buuuut, we are going this weekend and she's going to buy me a MSF and a pigment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm getting her a pedicure and taking her to lunch as my gift to her. 


Otherwise, I got some clothes, Armani Code perfume from the bf which smells sooo yum, a gorgeous pink croc wallet, a pimp ass tourmaline/ionic/ceramic blowdryer, some gift cards, kitchen gadgets (i love to cook), a purse, and other random odds and ends.  Nothing _too_ extravagant, but I was happy.


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 26, 2008)

I got some awesome goodies!  

Makeup-wise:
-the Chill collection (first time I've ever had a collection from top to bottom!) 
-Ben Nye palette
-Vanilla, Mauvement, and Chocolate Brown pigments
-a $100 MAC card and a $100 Sephora card

Other goodies:
-A Kindle!  
-A Saints jersey (Reggie Bush <3)
-the Harry Potter audiobook collection
-new slippers
-other little things too, those were the big items.


Hope you all had an amazing holiday filled with good food, good company and everything you wanted


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 26, 2008)

I got:
my Vinstra vanity from IKEA (yay!)
Juicy Couture perfume (my little bro has good taste? when did that happen!)
Nightmare Before Christmas special edition DVD
White elbow-length opera gloves (haha don't ask)
Chloche hair straightener
$100 giftcard to White House Black Market (I bought this dress White House | Black Market - Strapless Organza Cocktail Dress)
$25 to Banana Republic
Pair of earrings from my dad
Small stuffed animal from a guy I've been seeing


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, everybody in my family knows not to get me any makeup so I have nothing in that area to report.
However I did receive:
Big Love Season 1 on DVD
A purple iPod nano
A Sony digital camera
A new DVD player
A white gold star pendant 
A picture frame with pictures of my niece and nephew
Bunches of iTunes cards
Best Buy gc
Imaginiff and Last Word boardgames (i LOVE games)


And my engagement ring


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 26, 2008)

i had a great christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 besides the presents i got to spend a nice time with family and my boyfriend.

on to the presents! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




swingpack coach bag - i sold everything but a coach umberella and coach sunglasses when i was paying off my credit card debt. so it's nice to be able to build it back up again.

ULTA beauty case - it was this shiny pink case filled with eyeshadows, lipstick, etc. OMG! I am so impressed! i am always a bit weary of those cases but wow.. their eyeshadows are great! they are so rich in pigment.

Jessica Simpson Fancy- I picked this out and my mom bought it. I <3 it! She told me to pick out any perfume in Ulta and I really was drawn to this. Not a huge Jessica Simpson fan (though I do not dislike her) but really am in love with this scent!

Baby Phat Goddess - I know a lot of peopel do not like this but I think it's so flirty and fun. (I also am a huge sucker for Baby Phat and got jeans, a shirt and leggings)

Than I also got this one of those VISA gift cards, car seat covers, a fluffy robe I have been eyeing and my parents made my monthly car payment which really, really helped me. I didn't get any MAC (i'm assuming the ulta case was bought instead - but it's awesome anyway and i love it!)

my boyfriend and i live together and therefore share bills. he just got back on his feet with a job and i didn't want him to spend too much (because honestly, it will take away from our money for bills and end up screwing myself in the end!!) but he was sweet and got me essie nail polish in pink glove service because i seriously have dreams about it i wanted it so badly. haha. i also got him something small, because it's what works best for us.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 26, 2008)

i got 240$ dollars worth of MAC cards at a mac store.
25$ worth at a Bay location.
and 25$ at the mall (which i think i'll buy sephora gift card with)

Other than that i got a nice hoodie with a black tuxedo blouse. Some Philosophy bodywash/bubble bath stuff in gingerbread scent. My boy got me a beautiful yellow ipod nano, and a shit load of hot chocolate mixs. I lovvvess hot chocolate.


----------



## trojanchick99 (Dec 26, 2008)

Santa was kind this year.
Blackberry Storm- So amazingly awesome and addictive
Macy's GC- 100 going all to Mac
Target GC- turned into a new Nikon Camera 10mp and 5 times zoom.
Caboodles Train Case- Very nice and already in use
---Some small things from Sephora- KatvonD lg and a benefit pallette.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily002* 

 
_I got two random tops from my mom (they're cute and good for job interviews or work), a black Nine West bag (again, classy enough for interviews), hot gigantic sunglasses, a New England Patriots ornament, random knick-knacks from the grandparents, a bunch of toys for the cats, two knitted afghan squares (one for each cat) to go on either end of the couch that's covered in cat hair, a JCPenney gift card, and $400 from my biological dad. My grandma and aunt's gifts didn't make it in time and should arrive this weekend. They sent the boxes to my parents' house too, so I'll probably get those in 2009 since my parents live a good distance from my place!

But the BEST boxes under the tree this morning were the WII AND WII FIT!!!!!!!!!!! The Wii Fit is seriously the most addicting thing ever, and I'm sure I'm going to be a little bit sore at work tomorrow since I played that thing for over two hours today!

My step-dad actually had the Wii all hooked up (you know, to make sure it was working properly....for the past two weeks....) and out in the open, so it's a wonder I didn't see it last night. I did see the console while my mom was on the phone with my aunt, but the actual box was still wrapped under the tree!_

 

My dh got me the WII Fit for My anniversary 11/24 I have yet to take it out the box.....I think I will do that this weekend.....Hopefully I will be just as addicted...I have been addicted to the bowling and tennis for 2 years.


Adding to my list...My dh also got me the large diamond hoop earrings that I have wanted for 2 years.... Love Love!!!
I think he may have done something wrong....waiting for the confession any day now!


----------



## Willa (Dec 27, 2008)

From my sister and her man : a box of truffles and 3 bottles of bubble bath from Dans un Jardin

From my parents : a 100$ card to shop in a mall, a usb key, a case for my camera, coffee grinder (for my spices)

From my man : an Indian cooking book, orange perfume from Fruits de la Passion, a Quo makeup brushes tower, a boiler to bring at work to make tea, indian and mediteranean spices, a metal box for the spices, 2 bottles of bubble bath, 

From my grandma, 50$

And I'm sure I'm forgetting about something...
Will check back tomorrow, if we get home, stupid ice storm is coming.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 27, 2008)

No MAC.

I got a Starbucks gift card, a Bath and Body works gift card, a Victorias secret gift card. I got these cute slippers, Ed Hardy perfume, scarf and gloves set, a C.O. Bigelow lotion, and a digital camera!!

Haha expect to see some FOTDs once I can figure it out!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay, can someone clue me in on what FOTD means?

I have figured it means some kind of tutorial for make up or pictures, but... Im clueless..

I am a newwwbbbbb.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Okay, can someone clue me in on what FOTD means?

I have figured it means some kind of tutorial for make up or pictures, but... Im clueless..

I am a newwwbbbbb._

 
Face Of The Day


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Dec 27, 2008)

*Ok...So, I said I'd list my gifts on the thread that I started..but nobody else put what they got, so I decided to list my gifts on this thread, instead. So, will list what I got here, like everyone else! *

*Matt (husband) gave me:*

*-A Kyak! This Kyak is a REALLLLY nice one. It can go in the ocean, lakes, and rivers. SO NICE!*

*-A pair of Sketcher sneakers*

*-Coco CHANEL perfume*

*-An OPIUM perfume/body lotion/body wash gift set (OPIUM is my FAVE!)*

*-A SCRABBLE game (the kind in the hard case..nice!)*

*-A MAC "Pink Lips" gift set*

*-MAC Studio Stick foundation*

*-A Clint Eastwood double feature video "A Fistful Of Dollars" & "For A Few Dollars More". I LOVES me some Clint!*

*-A box of Truffels*

*-A stocking full of different candies/candy bars (yeah, as if my ass REALLLY needed all that candy!)*

*Can't remember what else...a few other things.*

*From Matt's parents (my parents are in Heaven):*

*-A really nice pair of swim goggles (when I feel better, I need to get back to the gym pool. I LOVE to swim, and was swimming five x's a wk)*

*-A Coral bracelet and earrings combo.*

*-A cool little froggie/pillow-type massager*

*I can't remember what else right now*

*My sister Yvonne:*

*-A $40 Fashion Bug gift card*

*-A big candle*

*-A big box of Truffles (yeah, MORE candy for my ass!). She also got Matt a $40 Barnes & Noble gift card which I'm sure I'll get a book from
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*My sister Michele:*

*-ANOTHER box of CANDY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*-A Crabtree and Evelyn set of all kinds of bath/body stuff. She gave Matt a HUGE gift basket FULL of wonderful pet products (she has a pet products web site)*

*-A pair of soft, cuddly slipper/socks*

*My 15yr. old niece Samantha:*

*-A beautiful pair of Sterling Silver earrings*

*-In a cute little purse-sized M/U bag, Samantha put: An URBAN DECAY eyeshadow, UD BIG FATTY colored mascara, and four M/U brushes!! She also got me a MAC makeup bag. I LOVE IT!!!*

*-A shirt she designed herself (here is the link for the site..you should go there and check out her design..it's wonderful!!) for a Newfundland rescue)North Central Newfoundland Club - 2008 Newfiepalooza !!*

*-A beautiful cashmere scarf*

*My Ex-Brother-In-Law (Sam's Dad..he always does Holidays w/ the family):*

*-A pair of Isotoner gloves (I wanted/needed another pair of gloves!)*

*My sister Yvonne's BF:*

*A B&BW gift set*

*My Aunt Rita and Uncle Ron:*

*$50 in a card, which will be used at Sephora!! She also made her famous, wonderful Anisette cookies!*

*Well, that's what I got in a 'nutshell'. I guess I did pretty good. Unfortunately, I was too sick to really enjoy Christmas celebrations. In fact, I almost didn't go over my sisters' house for dinner/celebration..the only reason I did was 'cause my husband said if I didn't go, he wouldn't go either, and I wasn't about to cheat him out of the one Holiday he gets off all year [he's a chef, so he works every Holiday but X-Mas]. Thankfully we planned ahead of time, before I got ill, to have dinner at my sister Michele's house..I was way too sick to have festivities at my house..We've had Christmas at my house every year since we got the house six years ago...Oh well, next year we'll do it at my house...I have to keep reminding myself I was too sick. I hope ya'll had a better Holiday than me!!!*


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 27, 2008)

From my bf:

Dolce and Gabbana The One perfume
Viva La Juicy perfume
Shu's 24k lash curler
The MUFE LE Dany Sanz palette
Silver heart clasp bracelet
Gold hoop earrings
$400 to buy a Toywatch

From parents:

$150 cash
2 charms for my pandora bracelet
$100 VS giftcard
a nail care set
a chocolate covered apple

Brother:
$50 Walmart giftcard

Sister:
$50 Sephora giftcard

My Cousin (who had my name from a hat draw)
$50 Sephora giftcard

Randoms from Bf's family.. some from mine too:
$250 to our local grocery store
$400 in giftcards to Gap/Oldnavy (we buy our kids clothes at Gap)
Another $50 Sephora gc
Another$50 Walmart gc

We were so blessed this year... everyone was so generous!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Face Of The Day_

 


I can always count on you TISH. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





It all makes sense now.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Dec 27, 2008)

My boyfriend made me an origami bouquet of lilies and roses, which is absolutely gorg!

From my mom I got some work/interview clothes and a renew of my gym membership.

The boyfriend's family got me a FHI iron in pink and pj pants with teenage mutant ninja turtles on them, lol.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 27, 2008)

I got a Canon Rebel xs from my B.F which I am extremely thrilled to have

money and a dooney and bourke bag from my mom

and the Eibach Sportline Kit for my car (woot!!) but I am gonna exchange it for the Eibach Pro-kit because the sportlines are gonna be too low. and that was from my daddy.


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 27, 2008)

I got a $30 MAC giftcard from my younger brother.


----------



## rbella (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Well, everybody in my family knows not to get me any makeup so I have nothing in that area to report.
However I did receive:
Big Love Season 1 on DVD
A purple iPod nano
A Sony digital camera
A new DVD player
A white gold star pendant 
A picture frame with pictures of my niece and nephew
Bunches of iTunes cards
Best Buy gc
Imaginiff and Last Word boardgames (i LOVE games)


* And my engagement ring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
OMG!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 27, 2008)

I got three hoodies (which I really needed), two from my parents and one from my cousin, a Brita water filter (which I asked for), some hair removal kit, a bunch of socks and gloves, earrings from my cousin, some body lotion, a whole bunch of little gifts in my stocking, a magazine, a CD, and from my boyfriend a handmade wooden chest (he's so good a making things!) and some garnet earrings. 

I also got to see my family and friends, and spend time with my boyfriend and his family which was awesome.


----------



## Rennah (Dec 28, 2008)

I did get a few makeup-related items this year... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




$30 MAC gift card from bf's aunt
$120 MAC gift card from mom
$250 MAC gift card from dad
MAC 3 Neutral Lips set from my brother & his wife 
2 MAC eyeshadows from my younger sister (which I exchanged... duplicates of what I had)
101 Beauty tips book from younger sis
Urban Decay Sustainable Shadow box from older sister
The Body Shop lipgloss set from uncle & aunt
Lip gloss set from bf's brother & his wife (unknown brand... nice flavors though)
Various bath & body items from mom, my bf, & bf's granny
Cute silver makeup bag & manicure set from bf's uncle & aunt


Our MAC store here is owned by a department store, so I can also use the gift cards to buy clothes or other stuff there instead of at MAC (if I want... )


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, DH took me to KC so I could buy myself my own present (it just works out better for both of us that way), so I got some MAC stuff there...but he surprised me with the purple iPod nano that I wanted, plus the workout armband for it.

Then got to my parent's house and my parent's also gave me a purple iPod nano in my stocking - oops!!  I will be returning one and using the funds from that to buy MAC!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 28, 2008)

So I thought this was the sweetest thing EVER! My husband made this mini-MAC like stand for my eyeshadows that I don't have in palettes, it was such a huge surprise that he would think of something like this. (it looks dusty, but it's just black glitter paint) He wants to repaint it he says, but I just love it! It's like stadium seating for my eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He even put all the eyeshadows in it before he gave it to me, he's so darn sweet!






Also from the hubby-
a red croc wallet <3
Solar White e/s
Twig l/s
Turquatic-I LOVE this stuff
239 brush
Rascal Flatts CD
Sonia Kashuk eyeliner brush
Gladiola l/s
OH and that new "Open Hearts" necklace 

From Mom & Dad
chocolate & white diamond turtle necklace- SO CUTE!
princess crown diamond necklace--
(dad says I'll always be his princess) *sniff*
digital camera w/all the cool accessories
NARS Deep Throat and Dolce Vita blushes
Shu Uemura eyelash curler
Nintendo Wii--SCORE!

brother-a really pretty peace sign necklace (i'm obsessed with these lately)

It was wayyy more than I asked for, but we all tend to go Christmas crazy every year...it's funny all I asked for was the NARS stuff and an eyelash curler so I was pretty shocked!


----------



## Dani (Dec 28, 2008)

From Mom:
A Nintendo DS with Kirby Superstar, Brain Age, Harvest Moon, and Guitar Hero on the way.
A Nightstand
Tales of Beetle the Bard
The most adorable snowboots on the world =)
From Dad:
An absolutely gorgeous cross necklace..seriously it was so stunnging I stopped breathing for a sec
Pink earbuds...cuteee
A new rock for my turtle with little glow in the dark rubbery things on it =D.  Lol funny, he told me that when he went to get something for the turtle the sales guy reccomended pellet food, and my dad goes..'That's not good enough for MY turtle!'  (..it's my turtle rofl)
C.O. Bigelow Chapped Hands soapless hand wash + Lemon lotion
$100 cash
From Misc. Friends:
Betsey Johnson bag (!!!)
V.S Charm Bracelet and a picture frame with a pic of me and my bestie in it =)
Box of White Chocolate
B+BW Black Aymesthst shower gel and body lotion
From my Aunts/Uncles/Cousins:
$40 H&M giftcard
Some nice jewelry
A VS body lotion sampler set
$100 in VS giftcards
From the Boo <33:
Cool pigments set
Coral lipglass get (<-- intense love)
Sugarrimmed dazzleglass
A super gorgeous locket
A pack of cigarettes ha

And most importantly from God I have a wonderful family and good health, 2 jobs, an education, and amazing people who care about me


----------



## MsButterfli (Dec 28, 2008)

i got xmas gifts from my aunt n family for lil Ms Desiree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 her first outfit, burpee cloths and this shopping cart cover so she doesnt get germs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and some Rocawear and Baby Phat booties

my aunt gave me a Hello Kitty Barbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shes next to my MAC Barbie now lol, a multi charger thingy for my gadgets

mom gave me some cash

i treated myself to 2 cameras, Sony DSC-W120 and a Kodak Zi6 HD Pocket video camera..last xmas to treat myself cuz next year its all bout lil mama lol


----------



## vikitty (Dec 28, 2008)

- 20$ MAC gc
- 25$ La Senza gc
- MAC 188 (exchanging it for 187)
- Clinique lipgloss
- B&BW 3-in-1 and 2 lipglosses
- 100$ cash for a nice wallet
- 2 x 100$ VISA gcs
- cheque for 500$
- 75$ gc to my favorite spa (going to get my lower lashes tinted and a pedi in the summer!)
- OPI nail polish
- Nail files
- Cuticle cream
- How I Met Your Mother Seasons 1-3
- MU remover
- Designer necklace from Blue Ruby
- Harajuku Lovers solid perfume gift set (returning as I already have Music and won't use the rest XD;; Will put $$ toward new wallet)
- Pashmina
- Knit hat
- Gloves
- Pajamas
- Slippers
- Nice umbrella (some famous mini style that's guaranteed)
- Misc cute things in my stocking like sushi bandaids, candy necklace kit, scratch & win tickets, and Lindt chocolate!)


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 28, 2008)

well my mum and granny gave me and nick money towards our new corner sofa unit and footstool which will be amazing when it arrives!!

nick got me various bits including the mac cool pigments set and purple glitter, hannah montana dvd, jonas brother cd, new moon, eclipse and breaking dawn books, disney sing it ps3 game (he even played this with me on christmas day!!), foot spa, la therapie face stuff and some pretty butterfly earrings. i was very pleased with my hubby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope everyone is enjoying their gifts!!


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My dh got me the WII Fit for My anniversary 11/24 I have yet to take it out the box.....I think I will do that this weekend.....Hopefully I will be just as addicted...I have been addicted to the bowling and tennis for 2 years.


Adding to my list...My dh also got me the large diamond hoop earrings that I have wanted for 2 years.... Love Love!!!
*I think he may have done something wrong....waiting for the confession any day now*!_


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 28, 2008)

Sonia Kashuk brushes
Makeup brushes from BIL/SIL
Estee Lauder perfume set
Estee Lauder makeup case and Holiday Look Set
Starbucks gc
I-pod gc
Liberty Bowl tee
And a snowman (I used to collect them) figurine from my stepdaughter


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 28, 2008)

I was super spoiled this year...

From the hubby:
A baby blue sweater, it's so soft.
A cream sweater with hood.
A brown wool sweater with hood.
A red polo shirt with ruffles and pink polka dots.
A black coat, the nicest coat I've ever owned.
Pink Flannel PJs.
Pink patterned socks ( I seriously love socks. )
A pair of jeans.
Five milk chocolate macaroons from Godiva YUM!
The Stila lip glaze set.
Random stocking stuffers.

From my inlaws:
Philosophy Microexfoliating Face wash.
Philosophy Hope in a Bottle.
A $75 Nordstrom gift card.
MAC Wintersky eyeshadow.
The lashes from the Chill collection
Penultimate liner.
$200.

Also I got all the Secret Santa goodies:
Nine Medusa eyedusts.
Nine Medusa glitters.
Twilight 
New Moon

I feel super spoiled this year!


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Dec 29, 2008)

From Parents:
Sephora mini traincase (snake skin print)
large black traincase
$300 in MAC gift cards
Top Hat e/s

From Family:
$50 Old Navy gift card
$15 McDonald's " "
PJ bottoms
oh, my grandpa made me a silver bracelet cuff with a turquoise (sp?) stone


i think thats everything


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 29, 2008)

From my mom:
Memory foam mattress pad
Photo frame/jewelry box
Crown necklace
A purse

From my boyfriend:
32gb iPod Touch
Black traincase
Logitech Alto laptop stand and keyboard
Wireless mouse
Headphones
Car charger for the iPod
Screen protecter

From my grandma:
Vanity desk
A tall basket organizer
A lamp


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_And my engagement ring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
aww, FINALLY! congrats!!


----------



## MsButterfli (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Well, everybody in my family knows not to get me any makeup so I have nothing in that area to report.
However I did receive:
Big Love Season 1 on DVD
A purple iPod nano
A Sony digital camera
A new DVD player
A white gold star pendant 
A picture frame with pictures of my niece and nephew
Bunches of iTunes cards
Best Buy gc
Imaginiff and Last Word boardgames (i LOVE games)


And my engagement ring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awwwwwwwww congrats on your ring


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 29, 2008)

From my wonderful boyfriend this year I got;

Smokey Eyes palette from whatever offshoot of Red She Said
Warm Pigments set (ZOMG! Love it so much)
Impassioned l/s
Beauty Marked e/s
Bathing Beauty l/s from Australis (really pretty pink/coral colour)
DKNY Be Delicious perfume/body lotion set
Magnifying beauty mirror thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some pretty jewellery
Chocolates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We went crazy on gifts for each other this year, he got a 640g external hard drive, Dead Space for the XBox 360, Iron Man and Dark Knight special editions, new wallet, and plenty of candy and socks (a running joke).

From his parents we also got a real non-stick pan (big thing for us, ours are shit), and a George Forman grill! I also got a pretty necklace from them :]

For our Secret Santa with his family I got a nice photo frame (which is good... we have no photos anywhere- except in our room and those aren't exactly for public viewing, lol). 

And I got $50 from Dad which we used to go see The Curious Case of Benjamin Button (yeah, movie tickets + popcorn and one drink comes to $50).

And best of all, the bf and I got to see my mum who spent her Christmas gift money on flying down to see us for a few days (flights came to $450 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's in the same country and it's only an hour flight.... such a rip off). It was great, and she liked our Christmas dinner, haha! It was great this year.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 29, 2008)

awee my boyfriends grandma bought me a fake mac brush set! hahaha
She didn't know.
Shes a sweet lady, I didnt have the heart to break it to her that they weren't real. Some of them work well though!


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a Secret Santa exchange with some girlfriends.
I got a toaster and various random stuff like..
a razor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






a HIP metallic eyeshadow duo
antibacterial hand soap
a lipgloss
an aerie panty


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_awee my boyfriends grandma bought me a fake mac brush set! hahaha
She didn't know.
Shes a sweet lady, I didnt have the heart to break it to her that they weren't real. Some of them work well though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no!  Bless her heart.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 29, 2008)

^ hehe I know eh. So cute.


----------



## PaleBeauty6 (Dec 29, 2008)

This is what i got for christmas/Yule:

 -  misc. makeup set from ulta. (A friend got me)
 -  10$ ulta GC
 -  25$ MAC GC (for Hello Kitty, From a friend)
 -  Blender (glows a cool blue)
 -  cannon Printer/Scanner
 - glasses, cookie jar, egg timer, paring knife, tea(lots of tea) LOL!
 - MAC Shadowy Lady Pallet
 - MAC Royal Assets: 6 smokey eyes
 - MAC Royal Assets: 5 Plushglasses
 - MAC 3 LiquidLast Set(made in 05': in point black, blue herizon, and power plum)
 - MAC Mineralize SF in Light Medium/Natural and Shimmer
 - MAC Mineralize SF in Light Flush
 - MAC ColorForums green Brush Set(5 brushes)

Thats what I got. This is My First MAC Stuffies!! I'm Sooo Happy Yay! 
Happy New Year to All!


----------



## user46 (Dec 29, 2008)

From Dad:
Sneakers
Baby blue Nintendo DS w/ Brain Age
$100 giftcard to Urban Outfitters
$30 Giftcard to F21
Gold earrings from Zales

Boyfriend:
Pandora bracelet
Calendar that I wanted
(kept it light because our 2 year anni is New Years Day and my birthday is Jan. 6)

Mom:
A basket with scratch-offs (one of which won me 30,000)


what an xmas


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 29, 2008)

I got $500 in Visa gift cards...I'm not hard to buy for lol


----------



## FWBChick (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_A basket with scratch-offs (one of which won me 30,000)_

 

Holy crap!  Are you kidding me?!  I'd take that x-mas present ANY time!!


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_awee my boyfriends grandma bought me a fake mac brush set! hahaha
She didn't know.
Shes a sweet lady, I didnt have the heart to break it to her that they weren't real. Some of them work well though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw, haha... where did she get it though, Ebay??


----------



## IlikePi (Dec 30, 2008)

From my husband I got a trip to Vegas for Valentine's weekend. Along with that tickets to see Puscifer. They are only doing 3 shows all of which are in Vegas that weekend. So we are going to the show on Valentine's day.

Then Saturday I went to MAC to get my make up done and got all the make up she used to do my eyes. I did not need new foundation, and already have the lipgloss. And the Smurfette Too Faced eye shadow.

Also got a camera from my parents.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Aw, haha... where did she get it though, Ebay?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

She had a friend who was traveling bring one back from Beijing.


----------



## kawaiimacgirl (Dec 30, 2008)

I got mostly money and clothes but Im saving most of it for the HK collection. 

yesterday I got MAC a lip conditioner stick
clear lipglass
varicose violet nail varnish
steamy nail varnish
2 eyeshadows (aquadisiac & courdory)
rockout slimshine lipstick
reflects transparent teal glitter <333
penultimate eyeliner

~happy days


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 30, 2008)

Whoo! So I was on the path of thanking everyone for posting so if I haven't on yours, here is an overall thanks for all the responses!!


----------

